
Show HN: Accurately transform words e.g. “election” – “elect”, “electoral” etc. - steinsgate
https://github.com/gutfeeling/word_forms
======
steinsgate
I have been working on a NLP project where I needed to identify different
forms of the same word. Typically, this is done by Stemming and Lemmatization.
These methods are not accurate, and I needed high accuracy in my project.
Since I found no libraries/packages that can do this, I decided to write a
Python package myself. It works quite well now. Feel free to check it out, I
would love to hear your feedback.

~~~
butterm
Thanks for doing this. I wanted to do the same things a few months back. I
looked into a lot of dictionary APIs, but as you mention in the repo, they
suck at connecting different parts of speeches. It's funny how simple this
sounds but how difficult it is to actually do it. Back then, I gave up and
went with a Lemmatizer. Will definitely use this.

